# connessione fastweb help

## alegela

ciao sono un neofita

sto cercando di installare gentoo su un portatile ibm con un disco

install x86 2005 mimimal

ma non riesco neanche a configurare la connessione alla rete di fastweb.

il manuale gentoo Ã¨ molto ben fatto ma non mi Ã¨ di molto aiuto.

utilizzo una scheda di rete pcmpca che Ã¨ stata rilevata

ho provato con net-setup eth0 ma forse non inserisco i valori corretti in quanto

non riesce a pingare alcun sito.

qualcuno conosce i valori per la rete fastweb di

ip

gateway

nameserver?

qualsiasi consiglio Ã¨ ben accetto

grazie

ale

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusa ma chiedere all'assistenza fastweb? come facciamo noi a sapere i dettagli della tua connessione a fastweb?

----------

## alegela

grazie provero'

----------

## .:deadhead:.

benvenuto!

Chiedere a FW direttamente credo sia la soluzione migliore. Cmq se guardi i valori dovrebbero essere analoghi a quelli che vengono assegnati a windows.

Cmq spesso FW usa il  dhcp : prova a far partire il client dhcp come specificato nella guida

Cmq è uscita da poco la versione 2006.0 del livecd: ti consiglio di scaricarla e di usare quella per installare gentoo oppure di usare il nuovo livecd con installer grafico

----------

## alegela

grazie 

ho provato a inserire i valori che compaiono nella connessione di windows ma non sembra avere effetti 

forse sbaglio valori quindi ho contattato l'assistenza tecnica di fastweb come consigliatomi sperando di avere risposta.

quanto all'installazione con l'installer 2006 non funziona o almeno credo.

parte regolarmente come live cd, visualizza un desktop funzionante ma finita la configurazione con l'interfaccia grafica

quando premo il pulsante installa dopo aver settato la passwd di root non sembra fare alcunchÃ¨ tutto Ã¨ immobile.

non immagino come continuare oltre quindi sto provando l'installazione 2005.

 grazie a tutti

----------

## GuN_jAcK

la connessione di fastweb è dhcp... basta che dai un:

```
 dhcpcd eth0 
```

e vedi che ti funziona.

----------

## alegela

ho provato  dhcpcd eth0 

anche dhcpcd -HD eth0 (sebbene non abbia capito la differenza)

ma non funziona

----------

## CarloJekko

scusa che restituisce ifconfig eth0  prima e dopo aver dato dhcpcd eth0 ??

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ammesso che con il livecd del 2006 con l'installer grafico non funzioni, puoi installare normalmente usando il livecd 2006.0 minimal, ed installare seguendo la guida [l'handbook]

----------

## codadilupo

1) L'installer grafico non funziona, o meglio, ha dei bachi. Nella fattispecie, devi evitare di dare unicode e userlocales come USE, e quando arrivi all'ultima schermata ricordati di selezionare la voce review prima di cliccare su Install. Anche nella parte iniziale, quando chiede com'e' fatta la tua rete, é indispensabile indicare chiaramente la tua configurazione, perché la scelta di default (la mia rete é già settata) non funziona a dovere.

2) Fw usa un dhcp. Individua cosa ti viene assegnato dalla CPE e riporta pari pari i dati su Gentoo. P.S.: se non va, é colpa del pc (tipca risposta del CC di Fw)  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 2) Fw usa un dhcp. Individua cosa ti viene assegnato dalla CPE e riporta pari pari i dati su Gentoo. P.S.: se non va, é colpa del pc (tipca risposta del CC di Fw) 
> 
> Coda

 

non penso abbia capito molto  :Smile: 

Non può essere il pc se su win và... cmq...

è necessario che stampi ifconfig eth0 prima e dopo il comando dhcpcd eth0

----------

## alegela

grazie siete veramente gentili

provo i consigli 

e riporto il risultato

chi resiste esiste

----------

## codadilupo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Non può essere il pc se su win và... cmq...

 

non ci siamo capiti.

IN Fw non la differenza tra hw e OS non é cosa nota. Per cui l'unica risposta che sanno dare é: "é colpa del pc". Con questo intendono:

- la scheda di rete é rotta

- la scheda di rete non ha i driver

- i driver non sono installati

- il sistema operativo non carica i driver

- il cavo ethernet é tranciato

tutto insieme   :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

loro però ti sanno dire se ti vedono la tua scheda di rete e se ti riescono a pingare....

----------

## codadilupo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> loro però ti sanno dire se ti vedono la tua scheda di rete e se ti riescono a pingare....

 

questo lo puoi sapere anche tu, pingando l'hag  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

hai ragione...  :Very Happy: 

----------

